# Boxing gym recommendations in Tacoma, WA area?



## skribs (Oct 4, 2018)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this (if it's not, please let me know where is).  I'm looking for a place to train in for a few weeks out of the year, at times when my school for my primary art is closed.  I want to focus on punches, especially defending against combinations of punches, and I figure the best place to do that is a boxing gym.

Does anyone have any recommendations for me in the Tacoma, WA area?  There's not many reviews of places in the area online so I'll have to go by word of mouth.

If I want to focus on boxing, should I exclusively look at boxing gyms, or should I also consider MMA gyms and/or kickboxing gyms?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 4, 2018)

Well if you want to work on boxing it doesn't make much sense to train kickboxing


----------



## skribs (Oct 4, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Well if you want to work on boxing it doesn't make much sense to train kickboxing



I agree.  There are some gyms that advertise "boxing / kickboxing" so I wonder if those are going to have a kickboxer teaching boxing classes.


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 4, 2018)

skribs said:


> I agree.  There are some gyms that advertise "boxing / kickboxing" so I wonder if those are going to have a kickboxer teaching boxing classes.


Maybe and hey that's legit as kickboxing has the exact same punches as boxing so wouldn't be an issue but if you have the option still probably best to go with the pure boxer


----------

